# [Off le Mur] Des amateurs pour le FOSDEM ?

## TGL

Bon, c'est pas un scoop, mais le prochain Free and Open source Software Developers' European Meeting approche à grands pas... Pour ceux qui ne saurait pas de quoi il s'agit, disons que c'est un excellent prétexte pour aller boire le weekend du 21/22 février quelques bières là où on sait les faire, en Belgique. Accessoirement, ça a rapport au libre, enfin c'est ce qu'on prétend ici : http://www.fosdem.org/

Y'en a-t-il parmis vous qui pense y aller ? En ce qui me concerne, c'est très probable que j'y serai, donc voilà, si y'a d'autres amateurs, ce serait sympa qu'on se débrouille pour s'y croiser. D'où le thread pour organiser ça...

----------

## yuk159

Bon je ne devrais pas repondre pour des raisons evidentes mais bon ...

Meme si ca m'interresserai beaucoup de boire des biere avec toi ... pardon hum hum ... de participer a cette manifestation  :Wink:  , je n'y serais pas   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## zdra

J'Y SUIS !!!!

lol ça organisé dans mon unif donc j'allais pas manquer ça ! En plus se sont des potes qui co-organisent  :Very Happy: 

PS: pour les bierres vous inquiettez pas hein, yen a toujours assé  :Wink: 

Bref si vous avez besoin d'info jpeux vous aider  :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

Cool, un autochtone !  :Smile: 

Attends toi effectivement à des questions dès que j'aurai trouvé le courage de commencer à m'organiser  :Wink: 

----------

## Kah

Ya de fortes chances que j'y sois aussi...

            ...surtout que bières developpement et opensource font très bon ménage.

----------

## dyurne

pourquoi pas, habitant lille, la belgique n'est pas loin.

----------

## Stanislas

Arg !! En plus je risque d'être à Lille ce we là mais  c'est pour un anniversaire ... Je vais quand même pas leur fausser compagnie !

A moins que je déplace l'anniversaire au forum   :Laughing: 

(Il suffit de leur dire que c'est une grosse fête avec de la bierre   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## zdra

si tu dis ça ce sera meme pas un mensonge... ou alors un tout tout petit :p

----------

## TGL

*BUMP*

Ça approche, ça approche... Donc voilà, moi j'arrive le vendredi soir et je repars le dimanche aprèm. Et en principe on a une piole d'auberge de jeunesse avec des potes. Une fois là bas, je serai pas joignable (pas de portable, beurk les portables), donc si y'en a qui sont ok pour qu'on se goupille un rencart, faudrait prévoir ça dans la semaine.

----------

## manito

 *zdra wrote:*   

> J'Y SUIS !!!!
> 
> lol ça organisé dans mon unif donc j'allais pas manquer ça ! En plus se sont des potes qui co-organisent 
> 
> 

 

moi aussi,  :Smile: 

tas des potes au CI ?

----------

## TGL

Ouah, c'est bien organisé, ils nous disent même où c'est qu'il faut aller picôler : http://linuxfr.org/2004/02/16/15455.html

----------

## zdra

 *manito wrote:*   

>  *zdra wrote:*   J'Y SUIS !!!!
> 
> lol ça organisé dans mon unif donc j'allais pas manquer ça ! En plus se sont des potes qui co-organisent 
> 
>  
> ...

 

ouai... fin "potes"... j'en connais quoi, j'ai cours à coté d'eux lol :p

----------

## dioxmat

J'y serais sans doute aussi, meme si c'est pas pour gentoo a la base (voir www.mozilla-europe.org :).

Va falloir commencer a serieusement s'organiser, ou, quand, comment ?

----------

## manito

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  *manito wrote:*    *zdra wrote:*   J'Y SUIS !!!!
> 
> lol ça organisé dans mon unif donc j'allais pas manquer ça ! En plus se sont des potes qui co-organisent 
> 
>  
> ...

 

tes en quelle annee ?

moi, je suis en 2e candi manurl sur le forum

----------

## zdra

@manito: 1er candi  :Very Happy: 

@TGL: ya qu'a tous se retrouver au cercle d'informatique : :Smile:  si t'arrive a trouver (impossible) ben alors on se ratera pas :þ sinon envois ton num de gsm en PV et on s'arrange sur place  :Smile: 

PS: moi j'y serai sans doute pas tt la journée, j'ai fais une selection des présentations qui m'interraissent.

----------

## TGL

 *zdra wrote:*   

> sinon envois ton num de gsm en PV et on s'arrange sur place 

  Héhé, c'est bien le problème, mon seul téléphone a un fil à la patte, et donc  ne me suivra pas :/

Par contre j'aurai mon laptop, donc sous réserve que je me dépatouille avec le wifi là bas, y'aura peut-être moyen de gérer comme ça. Bref, on verra bien...

----------

## J4nus

moi j'y serai aussi, du moins le samedi durant tt la jounée !

----------

## zdra

bah le samedi est fini, jvous ai pas vu... faut dire avec le monde dans le Janson... : :Smile:  lol le pire ct la foule pour Robert Love, la folie, meme plus moyen de s'assoire par terre   :Shocked:  (fin j'y suis qd meme parvenu finalement)

TGL, si t encore là, dem1 je viens pour la cloture... allume ton portable et met un fond d'écran avec marqué TGL en grand, jte verrai ptetre  :Laughing:  moi j'ai pas de portable  :Sad: 

Sinon ça c bien passé ? pas dégouté de la belgique ?

PS: le pigeon pendant la convers de Stallman j'étais mort de rire, jvois pas d'où il a peu venir... fin bon "pas grave"  :Laughing: 

----------

## dioxmat

Moi j'ai vu TGL :-)

(Par contre j'etais super pris et j'ai pas trop eu le temps de faire tout le tour, donc vu personne d'autre...)

----------

## TGL

Ouais, bah je suis là, souvent sur le stand de PLF en fait  :Smile:   Enfin là je vais aller voir la présentation de DirectFB et puis le troll sur XFree après, donc j'y serais plus pour longtemps. Cette aprèm', je peux pas aller au show de clôture (pour cause de train  :Sad: ), par contre je me fais les trois conf SmartEiffel/Perl/Ruby avant, donc si qqun passe là bas, j'ai un Thinkpad T40 avec un petit logo Gentoo pour être reconnu  :Wink: 

----------

## plate

Bon, et pourquoi personne n'est venu nous voir au stand de Gentoo ????   :Shocked:  On est quand-meme une dixaine de devs et autres ici, a dix metres du PLF...    :Razz: 

----------

## dioxmat

10 metres de plf ? Merde, moi j'etais a mozilla europe hier, a 50cm de plf :)

----------

## plate

De retour depuis hier soir, heureux d'avoir echappe aux automobilistes belges - non, mais, franchement, ils conduisent comme des malades la-bas.  :Shocked:  Merci a TGL d'etre venu apres tout, dommage pour dioxmat - j'suis passe devant Mozilla Europe au moins trente fois dans la journee, mais j'ai pa pu deviner que t'etais la...  :Sad: 

Puisque j'en ai brievement parle a TGL hier : maintenant qu'on s'est tous croises sans s'en rendre compte, va falloir que vous veniez tous du 23 au 26 juin a Karlsruhe pour le LinuxTag.  :Very Happy:  Le site est plutot germano-teuton pour l'instant, mais ils sont en train de preparer des versions multilingues. Faut pas se tromper : c'est le plus grand evenement du logiciel libre en Europe, avec un nombre de visiteurs estime a trente milles cette annee, une grande salle d'exposition avec 400 metres^2 rien que pour les projets communautaires, et puis des conferences et presentations sur tout et n'importe-quoi. Et avec le zoo de Karlsruhe juste a cote et accessible depuis l'expo ou l'on peut chasser les paons et boire un excellent cafe, mieux qu'en Belgique il parait (n'empeche que ca doit pas etre difficile)...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## TGL

Ouais, le café c'est bien, mais je note surtout que c'est encore un truc qui se passe dans un pays à bière.  :Smile:  En plus, pour ceux qui comme moi ne sauraient pas où se trouve Karlsruhe, bah en fait mappy m'a dit que c'était presque en France. Donc ouais, c'est carrement envisageable d'aller faire un tour là bas. Par contre sur les photos du site web, y'a des mecs avec des cravates...  :Confused:  Enfin sur 30000 personnes, y'en a forcement pour tous les goûts.  :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

Impressionnant ce rassemblement de moderos   :Laughing: 

Sinon ya pas des photo du FOSDEM  2004 ? Que vous auriez prises ... par exemple   :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

ouai, les modo squatent le thread !!!! lool  :Smile: 

hey on roule pas comme des fous hein ... fin ptetre que depuis que j'ai mon permis ya un fous de plus sur les routes, mais les autres ça va encore  :Laughing: 

ah ouai, pour pas faire 100% off le mure : http://fosdem.3ti.be/Last edited by zdra on Mon Feb 23, 2004 10:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dioxmat

J'en ai pris tres peu: http://mat.virgule.info/fosdem2004/ (centré autour de la ou j'etais, chez mozilla :)

----------

## TGL

Perso j'ai pas d'appareil numérique, et j'avais pas amené le reflex. J'ai des potes qui en ont fait par contre, mais pas encore en ligne... Mais il y a ça fait par je sais plus trop qui qui shootait comme un fada :

http://www.icampus.ucl.ac.be/moosh/FOSDEM/

La quantité est impressionnante, et la qualité... heu... je te laisse juger  :Smile: 

----------

## scout

 *zdra wrote:*   

> fin ptetre que depuis que j'ai mon permis ya un fous de plus sur les routes

 

Ah c'est marrant, moi aussi   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Mais il y a ça fait par je sais plus trop qui qui shootait comme un fada

 

C'est le mittrailleur fou ce gars ! moi en une soirée j'en ai déja fait 220, mais là, sur deux jour je dois avouer qu'il a de l'endurance !

bon allez, autant regarder tout de suite la meilleure : http://www.icampus.ucl.ac.be/moosh/FOSDEM/2004-J1/original/p2210180.jpg

----------

## yuk159

Moi j'aime bien celle-la ... pour ceux qui aurais bu trop trop de bierres (au fond)  :Mr. Green: 

http://www.icampus.ucl.ac.be/moosh/FOSDEM/2004-J1/original/p2210157.jpg

[EDIT] merci les gars pour les photos

----------

## scout

Bon, allez une sélection personnelle, photos artistiques only:

Oh un tux ?

http://www.icampus.ucl.ac.be/moosh/FOSDEM/2004-J1/original/p2210032.jpg

Le stéréotype

http://www.icampus.ucl.ac.be/moosh/FOSDEM/2004-J1/original/p2210041.jpg

paradoxe: où vais-je ? http://www.icampus.ucl.ac.be/moosh/FOSDEM/2004-J1/original/p2210140.jpg

nan, fallait acheter un mug gentoo, pas un ...

http://www.icampus.ucl.ac.be/moosh/FOSDEM/2004-J1/original/p2210382.jpg

Le fosdem c'est le pied

http://www.icampus.ucl.ac.be/moosh/FOSDEM/2004-J1/original/p2210401.jpg

ils ont authorisé les femmes à venir ?

http://www.icampus.ucl.ac.be/moosh/FOSDEM/2004-J1/original/p2210566.jpg

les jeunes ne prennent plus le soin de bien s'alimenter

http://www.icampus.ucl.ac.be/moosh/FOSDEM/2004-J1/original/p2210620.jpg

Non au mail bombing !

http://www.icampus.ucl.ac.be/moosh/FOSDEM/2004-J2/original/p1010186.jpg

Lameere chavanne est monté au cieux ?

http://www.icampus.ucl.ac.be/moosh/FOSDEM/2004-J2/original/p1010203.jpg

ouais un bébé geek (sisi c'est dans la dernière page du 2eme jour!)

http://www.icampus.ucl.ac.be/moosh/FOSDEM/2004-J2/original/p1010239.jpg

----------

## TGL

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Moi j'aime bien celle-la ... pour ceux qui aurais bu trop trop de bierres (au fond) 
> 
> http://www.icampus.ucl.ac.be/moosh/FOSDEM/2004-J1/original/p2210157.jpg

 

À noter que cette flèche du fond pointait vers une porte au dessus de laquelle on pouvait lire ça : http://mat.virgule.info/fosdem2004/photos/img_0798.jpg  :Laughing: 

----------

## Admin-galere

ben au moins vous avez l'air de vous etre bien amuses!!

Mais ct pour le boulot ou pour le fun que vous y etiez (ou pour les deux?)

----------

## theturtle123

il parait que un pigeon s'est invité à la conf de stallman ?

jveux une preuve !   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## zdra

ouai, c'était un utilisateur windows  :Laughing: 

----------

## theturtle123

héhé   :Laughing: 

uploadez vos photos les gens (et gentes) !   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## TGL

Qlqs autres galleries... 

Celle de pterjan: http://fasmz.org/photos/index,CMoi,Belgique,Fosdem-2004.html

Celle de guillaumovitch: http://lis.snv.jussieu.fr/~rousse/photos/libre/fosdem2004/index.html

----------

